# Can rats eat baby/rice cereal?



## diinytt (Jun 15, 2014)

I wanted know if my rats could eat baby/rice cereal like this one?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...1456260887&ref_=sr_1_1&s=baby-products&sr=1-1


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes they can! I actually use the banana flavored (exact same brand) to mix their Green Mush in, wheat germ,..., add water and voila. In moderation though because they love it and will eat too much of it


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Baby cereal is good for old, ailing ratties for keeping weight on. Or for getting meds in etc


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

I use Rice Krispies cereal as my rats training treat because they love it and the pieces are small. That means they can eat them in one bite and not get full too quickly.


----------



## diinytt (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes, i'm trying to administer antibiotics but my rat hates the taste. Thank you all for your help!


----------

